# PLZ HELP D3+ 12% uvb for anoles???



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

hi all 

im new here at RFUK but also new to reptiles.. 
ive had an old snake tank collecting dust and wanted to now use it to give a home to some green anoles i have habistat. ive also got ceramic and plastic ES light fittings (still need bulbs)
i need to get substrate (ive got lots of eco-earth bricks that i use for my tarantulas) but wanted to add some jungle mix aswell 

but my main question is!!! 

i have a arcadia starter and arcadia bulb D3+ 12% complete spectrum uvb etc!!!
i think anoles and other forrest reptiles use the 6% uvb 
is it safe to use the 12% bulb till i can get a 6% say a week upto 2 weeks tops or is it a case of buying both the 6% bulb and the anoles at the same time 

ty for any help and advice: victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

you wont need a 6% if you keep the 12% (they will actually be a lttle spoilt:lol2. Just remember to make sure they can't contact the bulbs as anoles are very agile


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*ty for the fast reply bw89*

ty bw89:2thumb:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

no problem, enjoy your new pet:2thumb:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Just remember something that catches a lot of new keepers out. The tubes have a life span, just because it's giving off light doesn't mean it's giving off UV. They deplete over time. Arcadia tubes are recommended to be changed every 12 months.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very good advice so far.

Yes all Arcadia reptile lamps are more than good for a year.

The % thing is a mis-information. There should not now be a "this animal needs this lamp and that animal needs that lamp"! 

With Arcadia lamps the % advertised is the total amount of light emitted out of 100% but after the initial 100 hours burn in, we are one ofn the only companies honest enough to publish the % after the burn in.

The % of UVB lamp required can only be worked out buy taking the wild UV index of the animal and then crossing that with the height of the viv and the limitations of the lamp. This is the only way to provide enough energy to the animals.

So let's break it down,

The green anole comes from central to south America namely Florida. A wild UV index of 7-8 is very common. This is also a fully diurnal animal with a green coloration to allow a life in the bushes and trees. This animal has been designed by nature to spend long periods hunting and socialising in the heat of the sun and right through the day. So we can be sure that they can cope with large amounts of UV safely.

Then how High is your viv? Say your viv was 12" high because of the limitations of what is now old fashioned technology in the form of T8 lamps you would be able to use a 6% D3 lamp and the all important reflector. If the viv was 18" high you would NEED the D3+ 12% lamp and reflector. The energy available to the animal is the same in both incidences!! But due to the increased hieght you need a more powerful lamp at source.

So what would you need if your viv was 24-30" high??? Thank god rather than lowering the lamp in the enclosure which is the biggest health risk possible to captive reptiles from lighting we can now use high output T5 lamps. 

I hope that this makes sense,

John.


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*WoW!!!! ty for taking the time to help Arcadiajohn*

hi Arcadiajohn :notworthy:

ty for that break down helped alot!!
must of taken a while to type all that so a big ty for taking the time to help:2thumb:

tank im going to use is a a sloped breader tank for snakes i think ?? :lol2:
the bottom is wider than the top and the front slopes
might just upload a pic to show you but the size of the tank is

w = bottom 17.5"
w = top 13.5"
L = 3ft / 36"
H = 20"

thinking of getting 1 male anole and 2 females


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

With the height of that a 12% UV is a must in my opinion. 

I've got a few groups of breeding anoles here they are ace lizards. I used to use a 6% UV and changed to 12% about 8 months ago now and the change is so much different, they are loads more active and colourful with a 12%. 

Also remeber the arcadia bulbs need changing every 12 months they are also some of the best bulbs on the market. 

Jay


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*ty Spikebrit*

ty for the extra info Spikebrit: victory:

here some pics of the tank still need heat bulb and night bulb some extra substrate some exo-terra vines and some plastic ivy/hanging plants.. 
when complete ill look into adding live plants and get a mist maker and a tank background


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

You dont need night time heat. A standard household 40w bulb attached to a dimming stat will be fine for daytime heat. 

That looking good though you might want to add more branches and loads of fake/real plants to provide loats of cover.

Heres some pics of mine










http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ropically-planted-community-viv-pictures.html

Jay


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*Wow!!!!*

great tank setup you got there Spikebrit
i saw it yesterday when i was trolling the site 
very very nice!!! :2thumb:

and i ment a night glo bulb they only kick a little bit of blue light but will hold the temps steady. but also set the mood with a mist maker for night time veiwing

can you recommend a basking bulb and watts needed for my size tank want to get it perfect for when i get the lizards : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

reptileNinvert said:


> great tank setup you got there Spikebrit
> i saw it yesterday when i was trolling the site
> very very nice!!! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


A 40w household bulb on a dimming thermostat will be fine for tamps. 

In there natural habitat night time tamps will drop to about 16-18c and tbh unless your house is freezing this will be room temp at night. I dont think there is any need for a night time light. I find it causes more problems then benefits as my anoles all sleep at lights out, if the room light comes on they have a right strop. The also need a drop in night time tamps to maintain a health.

Jay


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*ty for the info Spikebrit*

ty again Spikebrit

so anoles dont need a basking bulb just a normal house bulb :blush:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

reptileNinvert said:


> ty again Spikebrit
> 
> so anoles dont need a basking bulb just a normal house bulb :blush:


The reptile specific basking bulbs, in most cases(not all) are just re branded household bulbs except for those that emit UV. A 40w houehold bulb can create a basking spot of the same temp. 

You still need good UV trip lights though such as the awesome Arcadia ones you mentioned above. 

A 40w household bulb on a dimming thermostat combined with the Arcadia 12% Uv tube are an excelent combination for keeping anoles succesfully. Just make sure

Jay


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*Spikebrit cheers again m8*

ty Spikebrit :notworthy:

ill post some pics here when tank finished

ty again for your time and input everyone


----------



## reptileNinvert (Feb 11, 2012)

*hi again Spikebrit*

just wanted to know if you could recommend some good cricket dusting powders for green anoles for there vitamins

also is there anything i shouldnt gut load crickets with (anything that could make anoles ill etc)

ty again m8: victory:


----------

